# Solar Cooking for over a hundred people over four days



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*My Assistant, my wife and I put in a long and busy week of solar cooking the last two weeks. The first week was particularly busy, but very rewarding wherein we helped many people to see the value of using solar for much of their cooking needs. Click: Super Week of Solar Cooking
The following week was not as ambitious, even though we ourselves solar cooked every day.
The second week we did have our ongoing and customary monthly Click:Free Solar Cooking Class for people in and around our area. And, so it ended up being a fruitful two weeks of instruction and lots of very good food.
Those who happen to live in the Utah and Las Vegas, Nevada and Northern Arizona area that would like to come to the class can find information at the link above.

For those who would like to find solar cooking instruction in your own area can find it here: Click: Solar Cooking Classes and Instruction (if available in your area)

And, if any of you are interested in sharing your solar cooking knowledge and skills, we would love to list you on our search page.

Summer is a great time to get to know solar cooking and its benefits...*


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice, wish Maine had sun and 120 degree weather, oh wait no I don't that's too hot.... If I lived there my electricity, and heat/cool and at least part of my cooking would be solar, except BBQ which is at least weekend cooking. Looks like an awesome setup and glad people are taking interest....


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, 120 F is too hot for me as well, luckily it only gets to around 105-112 F during our summers

At least it's dry heat here 

Yes, that is one of many purposes we use our solar cookers so much in the summer, to keep the heat out of the house.

I also solar cook because it is as easy and feasible as it is to cook as any other method or way.
I barbecue also, but usually when there is no sun shining.

Helicopter, you would be surprised at how many solar cookers we do send to Maine and the New England Area in general. I'm even surprised.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

We do have summer days that get hot (and muggy) which is nasty, I used to put an old 30 gal copper tank, (used in the old days) on the roof of the shed, by the end of the day the water was at 100 degrees. Nice to shower to. Grew up in Colorado, we had some 100 degree days but the dry heat, like yours is way more livable. People don't think you need AC out here, but believe me you need it more here than Colo.


----------

